# Small Box Elder Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well finally got off the road and back to the shop for a few minutes of turning. Here is a Box Elder bowl I did from some scrap. It was pretty soft wood so had to use the old epoxy/Denatured alcohol trick on it. Didn't turn out to bad. 6" across and 2 3/4" high. Used General finishes Seal-A-Cell and Arm-R-Seal. Buffed with carnuba wax.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bernie, good to hear from you as always buddy! That box elder sure has some pretty flame on it. Very nice bowl Mr. B! 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice, Bernie...

You sure do nice work!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bernie W. "Didn't turn out to bad. 6" across and 2 3/4" high"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As we have come to expect from you Bernie, a beautiful job.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Another fine turning Bernie. That colouring!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for the kind comments. I almost threw that piece out because it was soft punky but thought what the heck if it didn't work all I was out was time. 

This next weekend when I get the finish on all of them I will be posting 8 Christmas ornaments and 10 mini birdhouse Christmas ornaments. Did these in two weekends.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bernie,

Nice job and it turned out well for you. The couple of times I have tried that wood were a mess. Very soft and light weight, almost like balsa. It sure is purdy when it works though and it did work for you on this one  

Not too many more road trips left by my math


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You got that right Bob. Right now the date is either 09/28/2009 or 12/28/2009. Depends on the retirement system but one of the two.


----------

